# Socal Meet on April 5th at Autobachs



## BigRed

Hey guys, what do you think about another meet on April 5th? Chime in if you can make it.


----------



## BigRed

by the way, just heard Michaels car since switching amps for midbass. Is it better......ahhhhh....YES!! He should be there at the meet. Have a listen


----------



## Buzzman

Count me in!! Perfect weekend for me.


----------



## cvjoint

I'm in


----------



## drake78

I'm game


----------



## monkeyboy

I can make that. If things go as planned, the truck will be bare though


----------



## fredridge

hmm.. sounds good, I think I can make it and there is a possibility that I could be active by then... I just need to get a third amp and then figure out how to reconfigure my install... I have no woodworking experience or tools right now.


----------



## rawdawg

BigRed said:


> by the way, just heard Michaels car since switching amps for midbass. Is it better......ahhhhh....YES!! He should be there at the meet. Have a listen


Hmm.... So all that fluffy talk about matching sonic signatures actually panned out? I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## OgreDave

I'll try to make it .. dunno that far ahead yet


----------



## fit_tuner

i should be able to make it as well, and hopefully /w new mids... gonna try somethin else out other than the id's

o yea: fred i still have your cd, and go team socal


----------



## James Bang

I will most likely be there, as usual. It'll be cool to hang out with the Socal team again with all the monsters.


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> Hmm.... So all that fluffy talk about matching sonic signatures actually panned out? I can't wait to hear it.


Fluffy talk. 


I'll be there.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Darn it, I can't make it, I'm going to some snot nosed kids birthday party instead.


----------



## circa40

I'm in...hurray for spring break!


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Darn it, I can't make it, I'm going to some snot nosed kids birthday party instead.


Didn't you miss the last one as well? 

Bring a box of Klenex.


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> hmm.. sounds good, I think I can make it and there is a possibility that I could be active by then... I just need to get a third amp and then figure out how to reconfigure my install... I have no woodworking experience or tools right now.


So what Amps are you going to use?


----------



## fredridge

I will be going with another Zuki


----------



## Roc_My_Tims

I will try to make it, Hope my modest build is done by then so i can ride in style.


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> I will be going with another Zuki


Silly me I should have known.


----------



## Buzzman

Sounds like this meet will be very well attended. I'm really looking forward to seeing the familiar faces and meeting some new sound addicts. By the way, the Buzzman will be unveiling a new ride (yes, the Mazda 6 has been replaced and is up for sale) with a few changes to the last system!  Twist my arm hard enough and I MIGHT give a few hints.


----------



## James Bang

How much for the 6 Mr. Buzzman? 

I'd like to see the unveiling. There's something new every time with these meets.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Sounds like this meet will be very well attended. I'm really looking forward to seeing the familiar faces and meeting some new sound addicts. By the way, the Buzzman will be unveiling a new ride (yes, the Mazda 6 has been replaced and is up for sale) with a few changes to the last system!  Twist my arm hard enough and I MIGHT give a few hints.


Lexus 460?


----------



## doitor

Man, you guys get together really often.
Wish I wasn't 1,700 miles away.


----------



## michaelsil1

doitor said:


> Man, you guys get together really often.
> Wish I wasn't 1,700 miles away.


We have fun!  

I think one of the real benefits is that we get to hear how little tweaks affect a setup.


----------



## Roc_My_Tims

what is the address to where the meet is?


----------



## michaelsil1

Roc_My_Tims said:


> what is the address to where the meet is?


12645 Beach Blvd
Stanton, CA 90680


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> How much for the 6 Mr. Buzzman?
> 
> I'd like to see the unveiling. There's something new every time with these meets.


Hey James,

I am asking $15,900, but will consider a reasonable offer. I have removed my system, but here is a summary of the car: Mazda 6S, 62,178 miles, meticulously maintained, with Racing Beat performance springs, mufflers and sway bars (front and rear), Koni FSD shocks (less than 750 miles), 18" 5Zigen alloy wheels (6 months old), Nexen N3000 ZR rated ultra high performance tires (6 months old). Cascade Audio sound dampening material throughout car, including floors and doors, so car is VERY quiet inside. Alpine CD receiver + HiVi Coaxial speakers. Maintenance records available. No Accidents. Non-smoker.

I can't wait to unveil the new ride. I am sure it will be well received.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Lexus 460?


Hey Michael, no not a Lexus. A Merc S500.


----------



## cvjoint

Buzzman said:


> Hey Michael, no not a Lexus. A Merc S500.


Now that's a change in style


----------



## hibuhibu

I will most likely be there with my cx-7. By the way, those of you who met me last time, I switched my speakers to Premier 720prs.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Hey Michael, no not a Lexus. A Merc S500.


I was close. 

Nice!


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> I was close.
> 
> Nice!


Yeah, you have great instincts!!  I am really enjoying the luxuriousness of the new vehicle, and it will be a great venue for listening to music.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I will be there in the girls Camry again. Maybe more of you can hear it this time around. It isn't set up exactly for SQ but it might surprise you.


----------



## BigRed

so there is going to be a new Merc there WITH a new system in it? lol


----------



## pballer

I'm a noob, would it be okay if I were to appear as well???


----------



## James Bang

pballer said:


> I'm a noob, would it be okay if I were to appear as well???


I see no problem in it. It is a great way to learn. The biggest plus is getting to audition the variety of equipment and asking the owner of them whatever questions you may have.


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> I see no problem in it. It is a great way to learn. The biggest plus is getting to audition the variety of equipment and asking the owner of them whatever questions you may have.


X2 on that.


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> so there is going to be a new Merc there WITH a new system in it? lol


Actually, the Merc is a little old, but looks new, and the system consists of a little bit of the old and some new things.


----------



## fredridge

I believe Noob brings the pizza  



pballer said:


> I'm a noob, would it be okay if I were to appear as well???


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Hey good news, I have been given a reprieve from the snot nosed kids birthday party, so it looks like I will be making it after all. See Michael, guilt trips do work. getting called out on missing 2 meets in a row was too much for me.


----------



## silverdiesel2574

I'm in.


----------



## fit_tuner

so what's the plan for lunch this time? pizza?


----------



## circa40

red robin's?


----------



## michaelsil1

camry_tuner said:


> so what's the plan for lunch this time? pizza?


I thought Red Robin worked out real well last time.


----------



## BigRed

i think all people that arent auditioning their system buy lunch


----------



## monkeyboy

James Bang said:


> I see no problem in it. It is a great way to learn. The biggest plus is getting to audition the variety of equipment and asking the owner of them whatever questions you may have.


That's exactly how I started.

No worries, everyone is really cool.


----------



## donpisto

Oh man, I hope I can make it. Not sure since my birthday is on the 9th and might be having a family gathering. If I come, I won't be able to stay for long, but we'll see. I definitely won't have everything in unfortunately, the enclosure probably will not be built till the 29th if I'm lucky. Come to think of it, setup MIGHT be done by the 5th if I can get the enclosure completed on the 29th. Seems like we'll have several new people attending, always great to see new faces.


----------



## michaelsil1

donpisto said:


> Oh man, I hope I can make it. Not sure since my birthday is on the 9th and might be having a family gathering. If I come, I won't be able to stay for long, but we'll see. I definitely won't have everything in unfortunately, the enclosure probably will not be built till the 29th if I'm lucky. Come to think of it, setup MIGHT be done by the 5th if I can get the enclosure completed on the 29th. Seems like we'll have several new people attending, always great to see new faces.


My Birthday is on the 7th.


----------



## cvjoint

Let's see:

I am down for RR again
Ready to pry some panels off the S500
Polishing my ear for Michael's new upgrades

I also have a few announcements:

I should have my kicks IB this time
This may be the last time I run the IDMax subwoofers. Anybody down for some bass sessions? I know Jim promised to test the SPL on my subs. Will he deliver?


----------



## BigRed

ill bring the meter. no problem


----------



## donpisto

michaelsil1 said:


> My Birthday is on the 7th.


Woot for being an Aries. I'm on the 9th.


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> Let's see:
> 
> Ready to pry some panels off the S500


Hey!!  Not at it's first meet George.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

A Red Robin burger sounds really good right about now.


----------



## fit_tuner

ahaha, i guess red robin it is... but the pizza was pretty tasty from what i remember... haha  if all goes well over my spring break, i should have a different set of mids installed instead of the id cx62

forgot to add: i'll have a pair of phaze audio mw64 installed, or should have installed...


----------



## donpisto

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> A Red Robin burger sounds really good right about now.


Anything sounds good to me right now. I haven't had anything to eat for the past 11 hours....I won't have anything to eat for another 8 hours either.....boy, thinking of those Red Robin fries is making me hungry.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

donpisto said:


> Anything sounds good to me right now. I haven't had anything to eat for the past 11 hours....I won't have anything to eat for another 8 hours either.....boy, thinking of those Red Robin fries is making me hungry.


Are you on crack?


----------



## fredridge

surgery? fasting? too broke from car audio to eat? 



donpisto said:


> Anything sounds good to me right now. I haven't had anything to eat for the past 11 hours....I won't have anything to eat for another 8 hours either.....boy, thinking of those Red Robin fries is making me hungry.


----------



## veloze

COUNT ME IN!  I'll bring my truck this time, so you guys can audition my Hertz HSK 165 that I won @ Marv's BBQ last year. 

We should organize our own SoCal BBQ around Aug. at a local park. One of the parks I like is "El Dorado" park in Long Beach. What do you guys think?

Here is the link for the park.
http://www.longbeach.gov/park/facilities/parks/el_dorado_regional_park.asp


----------



## donpisto

LOL, no crack for me. More like I got home after lunch and started working on the car, finished around 7 and wasn't too hungry, but towards going to sleep I started getting hungry, but didn't want to make anything. I did eat like a caveman this morning though


----------



## sr20det510

donpisto said:


> LOL, no crack for me. More like I got home after lunch and started working on the car, finished around 7 and wasn't too hungry, but towards going to sleep I started getting hungry, but didn't want to make anything. I did eat like a caveman this morning though


How's it going?

Speakers come in? I just got back from mini vacation in San Diego, and was told on Friday that they had not come in.

They are closed today, so i will pick up my stuff on tomorrow : )

BTW, 
Inifiniti will be replacing my engine (I was burining 1qt every 1000 miles, they have a TSB for the 6sp. 06 and 07 g35 coupes and 350z))! 

I think I am going to do a simple system 2way passive but run all the wires and once I get my car back I will do the full install.
I was told my new engine would arrive this week so hopefully I can have something installed by the fifth. Anyone know how long it takes to have an engine installed?


----------



## monkeyboy

Depends on what they ordered. Full crate motor is an easy swap. 1 day usually. If they ordered a long block, which is likely, then the mechanic has to swap over a bunch of parts. Could be a couple of days.

If there is a TSB out requiring a motor swap, he's probably done it before though. Speeds things up.


----------



## donpisto

New engine? Nice, almost like getting a new car, lol. I never got a call yesterday, I was actually going to call today but you reminded me that he is closed today. So I'll be picking mine up tomorrow as well, hopefully they came in though


----------



## cvjoint

sr20det510 said:


> BTW,
> Inifiniti will be replacing my engine (I was burining 1qt every 1000 miles, they have a TSB for the 6sp. 06 and 07 g35 coupes and 350z))!


That's not too bad. I've heard the high revving Honda engines eat about as much if you constantly keep them in Vtec range.


----------



## fit_tuner

lets keep this at the top! i'll see if keith will be able to make it to the meet as well, the more the merrier!


----------



## michaelsil1

Bump to top.


----------



## James Bang

I'll be there!.. with my downsized subs.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I'll be there!.. with my downsized subs.


Why did you downsize?


----------



## James Bang

Because my wallet has downsized considerably. 

It'll still be two 12"s IB'd and have Image dynamics logo on them


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Because my wallet has downsized considerably.


So has mine!


----------



## fredridge

<--- x3 - no job, first time in 14 years.



James Bang said:


> Because my wallet has downsized considerably.





michaelsil1 said:


> So has mine!


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> <--- x3 - no job, first time in 14 years.


I hope this hasn't changed your active plans; I'm looking forward to hearing your system active.


----------



## fredridge

at this point it shouldn't... just need to get the amp in time to rework trunk



michaelsil1 said:


> I hope this hasn't changed your active plans; I'm looking forward to hearing your system active.


----------



## Rochambeau

BigRed said:


> ill bring the meter. no problem


Nooooo! I'll be missing a chance to finally meter my Mustang? Those at last fall's meet will remember my Mustang 'vert. It so happens I will be in OC that very weekend but we'll be in the wifey's car. We're going to see the Angels on Friday, Diddlyland on Sat then back to the Angels on Sunday.

I guess when we take our 2 year old back to the hotel for nap between Disney sessions, maybe I can sneak over in her car. It's not quite up to par with my Mustang but it ain't bad. Give peeps a chance to hear an Alpine R in a free-air install (actually sounds good for classic rock, too outta control for her bumpity bump music though, IMO).


----------



## donpisto

fredridge said:


> <--- x3 - no job, first time in 14 years.


x4...Part time job FTL. Hopefully they increase my hours shortly. Getting tougher with gas approaching 4 bucks a gallon. I don't see why I need to spend $55 on 87 octane to fill up a 4 cylinder Accord.


----------



## fredridge

looks like car audio in so cal aint gonna be spending any money any time soon.

Besides just getting hit with an extra $500 on the suburban I just got back from taxes and looks like I am going to owe a couple grand.

I am trying unemployment as well as some part time and temp stuff.

good thing my wife is still working



donpisto said:


> x4...Part time job FTL. Hopefully they increase my hours shortly. Getting tougher with gas approaching 4 bucks a gallon. I don't see why I need to spend $55 on 87 octane to fill up a 4 cylinder Accord.


----------



## sr20det510

fredridge said:


> looks like car audio in so cal aint gonna be spending any money any time soon.
> 
> I am trying unemployment as well as some part time and temp stuff.
> 
> good thing my wife is still working


I think not too many people are spending money on car audio 

I have noticed 4 shops closing in my area one in Whittier, one Pico Rivera/downey, one in Lakewood, and one in Artesia.

Many people have it bad at the moment : ( 
Pink slips were sent out at work a few weeks ago, luckily I did not receive one : )

Went to a meeting/conference for work today, first time in five years of working and attending meetings/conferences that we did not have any bottled water or free lunch : (

Good luck! Hope you find a job soon!

If you decide to go the unemployment route, there are classes you can take to help you find a good job (CNC, Machinist, etc.), or you can learn these skills so you can create some awesome installs : )


----------



## michaelsil1

I overheard a banker yesterday; things are really bad.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> x4...Part time job FTL. Hopefully they increase my hours shortly. Getting tougher with gas approaching 4 bucks a gallon. I don't see why I need to spend $55 on 87 octane to fill up a 4 cylinder Accord.


That's because our tanks are over 17gallons  

It is tough out there. I was trying to find a job, with the college coming to an end. It is a jungle I tell you, you need to have a good resume and tick like a swiss watch. Nobody's getting a good job easily today nor do they have the security of keeping it. I got lucky and received an acceptance letter for a PH.D. from my school. Looks like a go for the Aura NS18 at the moment!


----------



## Lumadar

I might cruise...but it's quite a drive for me from down here in El Cajon. Bah! 

Any meets closer to SD? 

I really need help tuning my RSD180s and SEAS tweeters on my w200/h701 though... bah


----------



## donpisto

fredridge said:


> looks like car audio in so cal aint gonna be spending any money any time soon.
> 
> Besides just getting hit with an extra $500 on the suburban I just got back from taxes and looks like I am going to owe a couple grand.
> 
> I am trying unemployment as well as some part time and temp stuff.
> 
> good thing my wife is still working


Wow, that sucks that you have to owe for taxes. I highly recommend claiming unemployment, I think you're eligible after 1 week of not working. It will help until you find a job, good luck on getting one, I know how tough it can be.



sr20det510 said:


> I think not too many people are spending money on car audio
> 
> I have noticed 4 shops closing in my area one in Whittier, one Pico Rivera/downey, one in Lakewood, and one in Artesia.
> 
> Many people have it bad at the moment : (
> Pink slips were sent out at work a few weeks ago, luckily I did not receive one : )
> 
> Went to a meeting/conference for work today, first time in five years of working and attending meetings/conferences that we did not have any bottled water or free lunch : (
> 
> Good luck! Hope you find a job soon!
> 
> If you decide to go the unemployment route, there are classes you can take to help you find a good job (CNC, Machinist, etc.), or you can learn these skills so you can create some awesome installs : )


Where is the shop that's in Pico/Downey?



cvjoint said:


> That's because our tanks are over 17gallons
> 
> It is tough out there. I was trying to find a job, with the college coming to an end. It is a jungle I tell you, you need to have a good resume and tick like a swiss watch. Nobody's getting a good job easily today nor do they have the security of keeping it. I got lucky and received an acceptance letter for a PH.D. from my school. Looks like a go for the Aura NS18 at the moment!


Yeah, true, I was amazed that we had that many gallons. I've heard the NS10 and boy that thing had some lowend for a 10, can't imagine what the 18 will be like. Are you going to do IB? Congrats on the acceptance letter


----------



## cvjoint

Lumadar said:


> I might cruise...but it's quite a drive for me from down here in El Cajon. Bah!
> 
> Any meets closer to SD?
> 
> I really need help tuning my RSD180s and SEAS tweeters on my w200/h701 though... bah


Kevin K. usually drives to the meets from SD. To be honest the meet should go to him...his setup is orgasmic! Come on down!



donpisto said:


> Yeah, true, I was amazed that we had that many gallons. I've heard the NS10 and boy that thing had some lowend for a 10, can't imagine what the 18 will be like. Are you going to do IB? Congrats on the acceptance letter


Sweet, low end sensitivity is what I'm after. It will be IB so it should be even better down there...in the 20s 
Thanks! Worked hard to do good on the GREs


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Kevin K. usually drives to the meets from SD. To be honest the meet should go to him...his setup is orgasmic! Come on down!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, low end sensitivity is what I'm after. It will be IB so it should be even better down there...in the 20s
> Thanks! Worked hard to do good on the GREs


I was going to try IB with my 18, but I decided against it because I don't want to deal with sealing everything off. If you haven't sprayed your rear quarter panels with expanding foam, expect to use several cans. I recommend going with the Big Gap Filler. I got mine at Wal-Mart for about $5 a can. I still need to finish off the C pillars, but I have no idea where some of it is going to be honest, maybe on the top of the car along the side? lol. It's definitely work it though, makes everything rock solid and what was once hollow is replaced with a nice thud.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> I was going to try IB with my 18, but I decided against it because I don't want to deal with sealing everything off. If you haven't sprayed your rear quarter panels with expanding foam, expect to use several cans. I recommend going with the Big Gap Filler. I got mine at Wal-Mart for about $5 a can. I still need to finish off the C pillars, but I have no idea where some of it is going to be honest, maybe on the top of the car along the side? lol. It's definitely work it though, makes everything rock solid and what was once hollow is replaced with a nice thud.


Unfortunately I already filled the rear pillars and now I want to delete the rear speakers in them meaning they have to come out. I have to treat the roof and get a more solid baffle this time, other than that I can't help the moonroof flex. Do you have any idea where I can get another trunk liner and rear pillars? Junk yard trip?


----------



## michaelsil1

Lumadar said:


> I might cruise...but it's quite a drive for me from down here in El Cajon. Bah!
> 
> Any meets closer to SD?
> 
> I really need help tuning my RSD180s and SEAS tweeters on my w200/h701 though... bah


There are a couple of guys that drive up from San Diego.


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Unfortunately I already filled the rear pillars and now I want to delete the rear speakers in them meaning they have to come out. I have to treat the roof and get a more solid baffle this time, other than that I can't help the moonroof flex. Do you have any idea where I can get another trunk liner and rear pillars? Junk yard trip?


Ouch...Junkyard is what I would assume. Might want to see how much it will cost at www.hondaautomotiveparts.com. Also, IIRC lashlee on this forum has some spare parts. Might wanna contact him to see if he's got anything you need.


----------



## tnynyn

Is this located on Beach BLVD and Chapman? I'd like to drop by and check out some sound system..mines sucks right now because I don't have any amps...yet...


----------



## circa40

tnynyn said:


> Is this located on Beach BLVD and Chapman? I'd like to drop by and check out some sound system..mines sucks right now because I don't have any amps...yet...


Its located on Beach, but its closer to Lampson then it is Chapman. Feel free to drop by


----------



## sr20det510

donpisto said:


> Where is the shop that's in Pico/Downey?
> 
> Yeah, true, I was amazed that we had that many gallons.


Shop in Pico rivera/Downey was off of Lakewood Blvd and Telegraph Blvd/5 fwy. Shop was pretty decent it was connected to a custom car shop/dealer in Torrance/South Bay and did alot of systems for them. They sold memphis and JL (does everyone now sell JL?)

I heard the news about our order, hopefully they get here soon! I should of stopped by or have them call for an eta last week.

BTW, my car has a 17-18 gallon tank FTL! Gets about 15-18 MPG


----------



## cvjoint

I might help our crowd grow by bringing some of my friends over this time. I got a buddy working on some kicks that look really promising. He is going to house Peerless Exclusives in there. Nobody is running these at our meets if my memory serves me right.


----------



## donpisto

sr20det510 said:


> Shop in Pico rivera/Downey was off of Lakewood Blvd and Telegraph Blvd/5 fwy. Shop was pretty decent it was connected to a custom car shop/dealer in Torrance/South Bay and did alot of systems for them. They sold memphis and JL (does everyone now sell JL?)
> 
> I heard the news about our order, hopefully they get here soon! I should of stopped by or have them call for an eta last week.
> 
> BTW, my car has a 17-18 gallon tank FTL! Gets about 15-18 MPG


I'm sure I've passed by there many times. Is it near a McDonald's? I know that's on Lakewood, but not sure what the cross street is. 

15 - 18 MPG = 



cvjoint said:


> I might help our crowd grow by bringing some of my friends over this time. I got a buddy working on some kicks that look really promising. He is going to house Peerless Exclusives in there. Nobody is running these at our meets if my memory serves me right.


Haven't seen anyone yet with Exclusives. I was considering them a while back before I got the Iridiums but they wouldn't fit.


----------



## James Bang

cvjoint said:


> I might help our crowd grow by bringing some of my friends over this time. I got a buddy working on some kicks that look really promising. He is going to house Peerless Exclusives in there. Nobody is running these at our meets if my memory serves me right.


Id love to hear those exclusives. Good job on recruiting for the cult... I mean Team Socal.


----------



## michaelsil1

My system is finally tuned; it took a lot longer than I thought it would.

It was a *big* challenge and I learned a lot.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> My system is finally tuned; it took a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> It was a *big* challenge and I learned a lot.


Hey Michael, how's it sounding (compared to before, that is)? Also, is it safe to assume that if you are tuning your ear is better? Hope so.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Hey Michael, how's it sounding (compared to before, that is)? Also, is it safe to assume that if you are tuning your ear is better? Hope so.


When I changed the Mid Bass Amplifier it changed *all* the dynamics of the car. 

My ears are older, I'm not sure that's better. 

It sounds *very* different.

I'll let you decide if there was an improvement over the old setup.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> When I changed the Mid Bass Amplifier it changed *all* the dynamics of the car.
> 
> My ears are older, I'm not sure that's better.
> 
> It sounds *very* different.
> 
> I'll let you decide if there was an improvement over the old setup.


Well, I will definitely look forward to giving it a listen. What mid-bass amp were you using before and what did you change to?


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Well, I will definitely look forward to giving it a listen. What mid-bass amp were you using before and what did you change to?


I had a Alpine PDX 4.150 bridged to the Mid Bass I replaced it with two Audison LRx 2.4's one to each driver; I went from 300 watts rms @ 8 ohms per driver to 260 watts rms @ 8 ohms per driver.


----------



## BigRed

night and day difference with Michael's setup  Trust me on that.

On another note, bigred is in the shop and they are saying it does'nt look good, possibly major engine work. I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.

Make a long story short, might not be at the meet with the truck  I certainly hope whatever it is, it is covered cause what they think is wrong aint cheap!!


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> On another note, bigred is in the shop and they are saying it does'nt look good, possibly major engine work. I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.


Bummer!!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

BigRed said:


> I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.


 That's bad


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.


Jim,

Have they figured out what's wrong?


----------



## beerdrnkr

I'm definately showing up to the next one, hopefully my car is completely finished by then.


----------



## beerdrnkr

edit


----------



## sr20det510

BigRed said:


> Make a long story short, might not be at the meet with the truck  I certainly hope whatever it is, it is covered cause what they think is wrong aint cheap!!


Any updates? Hopefully it is covered by warranty and you dont have to spend any money out of pocket!

Is working on a diesel engine more expensive then a gasoline engine?

Good Luck!


----------



## BigRed

they said head gasket possibly and the ford diesels have been notorious with this issue. If not covered it could be several thousand dollars 

When I asked, the service guy said "yeah, I think its covered" We will see.

I find out tomorrow.


----------



## fredridge

hopefully they will...we hope to see the truck.




BigRed said:


> they said head gasket possibly and the ford diesels have been notorious with this issue. If not covered it could be several thousand dollars
> 
> When I asked, the service guy said "yeah, I think its covered" We will see.
> 
> I find out tomorrow.


----------



## BigRed

I think you will be surprised Fredridge, the 8's in the firewall really changed it for the better 

I hope to be there too


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> On another note, bigred is in the shop and they are saying it does'nt look good, possibly major engine work. I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.


That blows. Overheating and oil leaks feel like a kick in the nuts to any car/truck enthusiast. 

Talking about a kick in the nuts I think I just took the most expensive drive. I managed to kill one of my 10s in the door and crack my windshield. To make it all worse I wasn't even abusing my midbass drivers and I didn't even see the dinky rock that chipped my glass. I was simply cruising listening at a good volume and going 50mph in hollyday traffic and in a matter of minutes I probably lost over $1k in repairs.


----------



## BigRed

that sucks !!


----------



## fredridge

man that sucks.... team So.Cal. seems to be having a rough time lately.... out of jobs, car problems etc 

Well, in the big scheme of things these are small setbacks... but they can stink at the time


----------



## michaelsil1

Times are hard, work sucks and money is short.  


On a happier note
View attachment 4703


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> That blows. Overheating and oil leaks feel like a kick in the nuts to any car/truck enthusiast.
> 
> Talking about a kick in the nuts I think I just took the most expensive drive. I managed to kill one of my 10s in the door and crack my windshield. To make it all worse I wasn't even abusing my midbass drivers and I didn't even see the dinky rock that chipped my glass. I was simply cruising listening at a good volume and going 50mph in hollyday traffic and in a matter of minutes I probably lost over $1k in repairs.


If you need windshield repair or replacement, it shouldn't cost more than 150 to get it replaced. I jumped on my windshield like an idiot when metering instead of sitting on it from to keep the pressure in. Moral of story: don't do what you see on videos 

I do know of someone who's dad owns a glass shop, probably can get you a good deal. But there is also a place by my house that replaced my windshield for 150 or 160, don't quite remember. It took under 15 mins as well.


----------



## Rochambeau

A lot of it depends on the windshield and any features that it has in it. I have seen windshields cost $150 and I have seen them cost over $500.

If it is just a small chip and not directly in front of the driver, repairs usually cost like $35. You will still see the chip in many cases (sometimes not, sometimes greatly reduced) but it will keep it from becoming a crack and it costs hella less. Then again, if you have a tiny Comp deductible, just replace it.

One last thing, many insurance companies will waive your Comp deductible if you choose to have it repaired, meaning the repair wouldn't cost you anything.

Can you tell I work in insurance. ;-)


----------



## donpisto

Rochambeau said:


> A lot of it depends on the windshield and any features that it has in it. I have seen windshields cost $150 and I have seen them cost over $500.
> 
> If it is just a small chip and not directly in front of the driver, repairs usually cost like $35. You will still see the chip in many cases (sometimes not, sometimes greatly reduced) but it will keep it from becoming a crack and it costs hella less. Then again, if you have a tiny Comp deductible, just replace it.
> 
> One last thing, many insurance companies will waive your Comp deductible if you choose to have it repaired, meaning the repair wouldn't cost you anything.
> 
> Can you tell I work in insurance. ;-)


That's one thing I forgot to mention...insurance . Though in my case I don't know how I would explain a crack with a 6" diameter.


----------



## cvjoint

The chip is about 1/4inch all around but there is a crack that extended out about 1/2 inch. I was thinking of waiting to see if the crack extends. I was not aware you could actually fix a windshield. I have liability so my strategy is to wait and make the most out of this glass.

150 does sound a bit low. I know people got worst quality glass than stock before. I wouldn't want to downgrade on the most important element of the glass house. Oh wait, my doors are the most important pieces of the glass house  

So what do you guys think? Scan Speak Revelator 10s? I'm waiting to see if my Seas Excel is covered.

I will try to IB my kicks in the next few days. My 8s should have no problem diggin down to 63hz while waiting on a replacement driver. Perks of running a 5 way, an amp dies, a speaker, the system continues to play 20-20khz from a few pushes of a button.


----------



## donpisto

Revs = Yum.

As for my glass, it seems to be good quality. I am no expert but I've had it for several months and it has seen quite a bit of flexing. Plus it comes with a 1 yr warranty IIRC.


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> they said head gasket possibly and the ford diesels have been notorious with this issue. If not covered it could be several thousand dollars
> 
> When I asked, the service guy said "yeah, I think its covered" We will see.
> 
> I find out tomorrow.


I wish you luck on that.


fredridge said:


> man that sucks.... team So.Cal. seems to be having a rough time lately.... out of jobs, car problems etc
> 
> Well, in the big scheme of things these are small setbacks... but they can stink at the time


it's a curse. I just got affected by it today. One of my pair of idq12s came DOA due to UPS being very gentle with it.


----------



## cvjoint

James Bang said:


> I wish you luck on that.
> 
> 
> it's a curse. I just got affected by it today. One of my pair of idq12s came DOA due to UPS being very gentle with it.


Ahh it's not that bad guys. For one the weather is nicer, hot temperatures = fewer rattles and better battery performance  

UPS warranties everything up to one bill. Look into that to get some money back if you need to.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> If you need windshield repair or replacement, it shouldn't cost more than 150 to get it replaced. I jumped on my windshield like an idiot when metering instead of sitting on it from to keep the pressure in. Moral of story: don't do what you see on videos


Come to think about it, I want to see YOUR video. It has potential to be very very funny


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Come to think about it, I want to see YOUR video. It has potential to be very very funny


Thankfully I didn't make one, lol. But pretty much I was metering and seeing what numbers I hit. I didn't have a remote so I would jump into the car and hop out and I had a 3 second gap of silence so I ran over and jumped on the windshield instead of slowly sitting on it to apply pressure. Got away with hiding this one from the parents


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> Thankfully I didn't make one, lol. But pretty much I was metering and seeing what numbers I hit. I didn't have a remote so I would jump into the car and hop out and I had a 3 second gap of silence so I ran over and jumped on the windshield instead of slowly sitting on it to apply pressure. Got away with hiding this one from the parents


HAHA. good one Levon.

speaking of remotes, has anyone else have problems with the w200 remote running out of battery?


----------



## fit_tuner

sucks to hear all the bad news... but on a brighter note... the weather's nice! and we will see each other again in about 2 weeks


----------



## cvjoint

That is ridiculously funny! Jumping on the windshield...car audio is an extreme sport


My w200 remote worked like a week, I clicked maybe twice. I never revived it. It is an issue


----------



## James Bang

cvjoint said:


> That is ridiculously funny! Jumping on the windshield...car audio is an extreme sport
> 
> 
> My w200 remote worked like a week, I clicked maybe twice. I never revived it. It is an issue


I find it odd that my remote runs out of battery when I barely put it to use.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> That is ridiculously funny! Jumping on the windshield...car audio is an extreme sport


We sure do take sports to an extreme!


----------



## circa40

Dono if it was already stated, but what time are u guys arriving?


----------



## James Bang

the usual starting time is 10:30am. Around 11-11:30 is usual when everyone's present. Then BigRed come a little late and has a line that starts from his driver-side door and ends at Red Robin..


----------



## BigRed

(blushing) cv, reset your deck and your remote should work again. had the same thing happen to me. Don't forget to write down your settings of course


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

BigRed said:


> night and day difference with Michael's setup  Trust me on that.
> 
> On another note, bigred is in the shop and they are saying it does'nt look good, possibly major engine work. I was overheating frequently, and a couple of days ago, oil started dripping.
> 
> Make a long story short, might not be at the meet with the truck  I certainly hope whatever it is, it is covered cause what they think is wrong aint cheap!!


Jim I'm in the sme boat except i don't have warranty. I was taking my girl home in the Impala last night. Around the corner it started to knock bad and shutdown. I havn't taken the valve covers off yet to see if it's anything in the valvetrain. It sounds bad so it might be a broken piston rod or the crank. If it is bad I'll just bore it over .030 and put in some Lloyd Elliot heads and cam. Everyone needs 400 HP right


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> (blushing) cv, reset your deck and your remote should work again. had the same thing happen to me. Don't forget to write down your settings of course


What? No... How can that be? Well...I'm not doing it, it took me months to perfect that tune. I name James as the test mule


----------



## James Bang

cvjoint said:


> What? No... How can that be? Well...I'm not doing it, it took me months to perfect that tune. I name James as the test mule


I think i'm more comfortable without the remote.  I'll try to change the battery first.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> HAHA. good one Levon.
> 
> speaking of remotes, has anyone else have problems with the w200 remote running out of battery?


Yeah I've had that issue. I bought a new battery since the one I had died. I figured it was old. I used it a few times then couldn't find the remote (ended up being under the seat with a bunch of coins ). When I found it I tried using it and it didn't work...this was after maybe 3 weeks I'd say. I bought another battery, we'll see how long this one lasts...I'm not using it though 

I really would not want to reset the unit...that's a PITA. I think another alternative might be to take the battery out when not in use, but that will be a hassle.

Jim, any updates on Big Red? Jimmy, sorry to hear about your ride...did you still need an optical cable?


----------



## Mr Marv

I just wanted to mention I made the official announcement for this years BBQ. 
2008 BBQ THREAD


----------



## James Bang

Mr Marv said:


> I just wanted to mention I made the official announcement for this years BBQ.
> 2008 BBQ THREAD


is that a personal invitation to us Socal folks?


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> they said head gasket possibly and the ford diesels have been notorious with this issue. If not covered it could be several thousand dollars
> 
> When I asked, the service guy said "yeah, I think its covered" We will see.
> 
> I find out tomorrow.


Do you have a tuner of any kind on the truck? Intake? I know you have an exhaust.

If it's tuned, don't expect any help. Ford is getting extremely good at catching them, and denying warranty claims. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that's been their track record recently.


----------



## Mr Marv

James Bang said:


> is that a personal invitation to us Socal folks?


If I didn't you guys would just show up and crash the party anyway!


----------



## James Bang

Mr Marv said:


> If I didn't you guys would just show up and crash the party anyway!


i'll be sending you an email to be on "the list" once I'm sure I can make it. It's surely something I dont' want to miss, just like this socal meet


----------



## BigRed

um...well I just got back from ford and they can't figure it out. they do know the oil cooler needs to be replaced.....I hate waiting for the answers like this 

Mr. Marv, I plan on being there


----------



## monkeyboy

BigRed said:


> um...well I just got back from ford and they can't figure it out. they do know the oil cooler needs to be replaced.....I hate waiting for the answers like this
> 
> Mr. Marv, I plan on being there


Oil cooler runs through the radiator amoung other things. If it leaks, it can pressurize your radiator and cause coolant puking. You dealer should know that though


----------



## BigRed

Good news: The head gasket needs replacing and the oil cooler AND FORD IS COVERING IT UNDER WARRANTY 

Bad news: Its gonna take 3 weeks 

Monkey boy, you go to the wrong dealership


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> Good news: The head gasket needs replacing and the oil cooler AND FORD IS COVERING IT UNDER WARRANTY
> 
> Bad news: Its gonna take 3 weeks
> 
> Monkey boy, you go to the wrong dealership


great news, but damn that's a long time. That means we're not going to see BigRed at the meet?


----------



## fit_tuner

so what's the news with us goin to the bbq? my car cant make it hahaha, so i would need a ride. also, if anyone's interested, i'l have parts for sale at the meet haha


----------



## fit_tuner

if anyone's interested
focal polyglass 165v2 - 6.5" components
infinty kappa 639.5i - 6x9 3-way triaxials
possible: image dynamics cx62


----------



## donpisto

Ouch, sucks that you will not have the monster for 3 weeks  but hey, at least it's covert. Time is better than spending money


----------



## Mr Marv

Sorry to hijack the thread again but I know there are a bunch of guys here that are coming to the BBQ this year so I thought I'd post the following from my official thread here as well. 

OK guys I need EVERYBODY interested in coming to email me EVEN if you already did before I started this thread, EVEN if you mentioned it in a thread, EVEN if somebody else told me you were interested, EVEN if we already talked on the phone, EVEN if you think you are already on the list etc etc. Was I clear that I need EVERYBODY interested to email me?  It's already getting hard to keep track of people so please include your name along with your screen name and forum EVEN if I know you since my daughter doesn't know who everyone is. Also PLEASE make sure to use "BBQ LIST" as the subject so we can easier keep track. Thanks!


----------



## hibuhibu

so What time is this going to be at???


----------



## James Bang

10:30am is the usual starting time.


----------



## monkeyboy

James Bang said:


> great news, but damn that's a long time. That means we're not going to see BigRed at the meet?


That's actually not that bad for the amount of work to be done.

Jim, you may want to take out your 8's, they need access to that pocket to remove your cab. That's how they usually get the heads off.

It doesn't matter what dealer I go to, I am stock.


----------



## cvjoint

Since my 10 died a few days ago I went ahead and rushed the IB process. The kicks are now vented in the chassis. I do have a full working system but I'm not too happy with the 8s running that low. 

This might be one of those rare opportunities to hear a 3 way from me 

Ohh and I got that voltmeter from home to take care of those quad coils


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Since my 10 died a few days ago I went ahead and rushed the IB process. The kicks are now vented in the chassis. I do have a full working system but I'm not too happy with the 8s running that low.
> 
> This might be one of those rare opportunities to hear a 3 way from me
> 
> Ohh and I got that voltmeter from home to take care of those quad coils


3 way........ OMG...........what's the world coming too.


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Since my 10 died a few days ago I went ahead and rushed the IB process. The kicks are now vented in the chassis. I do have a full working system but I'm not too happy with the 8s running that low.
> 
> This might be one of those rare opportunities to hear a 3 way from me
> 
> Ohh and I got that voltmeter from home to take care of those quad coils


 Though unfortunately my setup will not be ready by then  Once it is, if you wouldn't mind taking the time and helping out I would be glad to make the trip to you.

One thing I just realized we are missing at the meets are some brewski's. Would be real nice to have a few of those...too bad public drinking is a no-no. Nothing like a nice cold beer on a warm, sunny, So Cal weekend.


----------



## cvjoint

HA! A beer keg would be awesome. It's the puritanical background and the fact that this is diy MOBILE audio.


----------



## fredridge

I am really hoping to be active by then.... I should have all the equipment, will just need to install.....which could be some work, especially since I have no woodworking tools..... I need to find space for a 3rd amp and then a place for the power unit from my drz.

but then I will also need some help with tuning


----------



## James Bang

fredridge said:


> I am really hoping to be active by then.... I should have all the equipment, will just need to install.....which could be some work, especially since I have no woodworking tools..... I need to find space for a 3rd amp and then a place for the power unit from my drz.
> 
> but then I will also need some help with tuning


what woodworking tools do you need?


----------



## fredridge

not sure yet..... I think I am going to need to redo my trunk layout.

once I get my amp I am going to see.... but I am guessing saw, router etc....we shall see.... I have another idea about either hiding it or floating it... we will see when it gets here

the other problem is I am having a "procedure" next week and will probably spend most of my week in front of the couch with a frozen bag of peas 

good news is got the suburban working well so it can go to Mexico next week with church to build houses.



James Bang said:


> what woodworking tools do you need?


----------



## James Bang

i have some tools you can use if you want. jigsaw, router, circular saw, corner clamps, bar clamps, countersink bit.


----------



## fredridge

thanks James, that would be awesome... let me take a closer look tomorrow and see what I am going to need.



James Bang said:


> i have some tools you can use if you want. jigsaw, router, circular saw, corner clamps, bar clamps, countersink bit.


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> but then I will also need some help with tuning


Tuning     :blush:


----------



## Rochambeau

michaelsil1 said:


> Tuning     :blush:


LOL, that's funny & oh so true.


----------



## fredridge

ok, got a good look today at the install.... and after looking at it I only see one option that wouldn't mean completely redoing everything.... it looks like the box the amps are in is raised to meet the level of the false floor..... looks like my only option is to rebuild the box and lower it and float the third amp above it.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> what woodworking tools do you need?


I need to use a Dremel for my w200 trim ring


----------



## circa40

^ I have one


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> I need to use a Dremel for my w200 trim ring


can't help you there.


----------



## circa40

I can bring my dremel. We can hack away in the parking lot


----------



## donpisto

Thought you had one James. Circa, that would be great. Just need to trim the trim ring for the w200 so that it fits. It's a little big on one end.


----------



## fredridge

I have one too...I am probably farther than some of the other guys, but you can use mine anytime.


----------



## michaelsil1

I just matched all my Amps.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> I just matched all my Amps.


now you need a camera.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> now you need a camera.


It still looks the same.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> It still looks the same.


I've actually never seen your trunk. ...or speakers


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I've actually never seen your trunk. ...or speakers


My trunk is full of junk; very unimpressive. :blush:


----------



## donpisto

michaelsil1 said:


> My trunk is full of junk; very unimpressive. :blush:


You just described my back seat


----------



## circa40

not mine, I just cleaned my car. spring break FTW


----------



## michaelsil1

Going to Monterey for a week (work) I should be back early Saturday morning. I had my time alignment set  and then screwed it up  it's too bad I don't remember what the old settings were.


----------



## James Bang

Hey guys, I know someone in need of some gear for a complete setup. If you guys have some extra gear laying around, PM me what you have w/ prices. Trying to get some options here.


----------



## James Bang

Okay. We have a week to go and I don't think i'll be having subs for this meet  

So unlike Michaelsil, i don't have "too much sub."


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Okay. We have a week to go and I don't think i'll be having subs for this meet
> 
> So unlike Michaelsil, i don't have "too much sub."


When I switched to the A/B Amp on the Sub it lost its bite.


----------



## michaelsil1

I got a big time speeding ticket driving to Monterey.    

I should be back in time so you can hear the toothless one.:blush:


----------



## OgreDave

James, why don't you post what your friend needs? I'm sure there's gonna be plenty of ppl with stuff.


----------



## donpisto

Ouch, that's not good Michael. How fast they catch you for?


----------



## fredridge

Well, got my DRZ in today... definitely has the sparkle it has been missing..... still not active and definitely much better than that Scion (pioneer) unit. And I haven't really done anything to it..... I am totally missing midbass right now though.... I hooked it up to high and sub and the lowest it looks like I can go on high is 350hz... so I got nothing from about 80-350hz right now..... my only chance to be active by Friday is to get my other amp in and be recovered enough to try and install Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Buzzman

fredridge said:


> Well, got my DRZ in today... definitely has the sparkle it has been missing..... still not active and definitely much better than that Scion (pioneer) unit. And I haven't really done anything to it..... I am totally missing midbass right now though.... I hooked it up to high and sub and the lowest it looks like I can go on high is 350hz... so I got nothing from about 80-350hz right now..... my only chance to be active by Friday is to get my other amp in and be recovered enough to try and install Thursday or Friday.


Hey Fred, I am confused. Are you referring to a DRZ9255? Because if you are, you can definitely go active with that unit, as much as 4-way. Also, your low pass/high pass options are not limited to 350 Hz. And, are you missing mid-bass because you only have a sub and tweeter operating?


----------



## michaelsil1

donpisto said:


> Ouch, that's not good Michael. How fast they catch you for?


A plane got me going 95.


----------



## fredridge

Buzz.... I just installed the unit to my current setup which is passive.... I ran the extra RCA's, but right now they don't actually go to anything.... the RCA's that are going into my amps are currently hooked to High and subwoofer...... sub is no problem...... but the adjustment for the "high" output I could only get down to 350hz.... maybe I was doing something wrong, but lowest it would go. I think to get a pass through I needed to hook it up to front low

once I get my other amp I will be going 4 way active with it...but at this point I only spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how to adjust..... I will have several days to read the manual to get better acquainted with it


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> A plane got me going 95.


Let me guess...you got caught on HWY 46. Those CHP punks with white cruisers are hard to spot, not to mention the plane.


----------



## dbiegel

michaelsil1 said:


> I got a big time speeding ticket driving to Monterey.
> 
> I should be back in time so you can hear the toothless one.:blush:


Are you sure the police radar wasn't affected by all the perfectly tuned sound waves coming out of your vehicle?

Seriously though, that sucks man. I wish I could help you fight it but I haven't taken criminal procedure yet.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Let me guess...you got caught on HWY 46. Those CHP punks with white cruisers are hard to spot, not to mention the plane.


The 101 North of Butler. They were waiting for me (red lights on) at the bottum of the hill around the bend; he just made a simple finger movement for me to pull over. Then he got three more of my fellow drivers in one swoop they were doing 110 and only got written up for 75 and 80. 

I need a Lawyer.


----------



## michaelsil1

DOMN8R said:


> Are you sure the police radar wasn't affected by all the perfectly tuned sound waves coming out of your vehicle?
> 
> Seriously though, that sucks man. I wish I could help you fight it but I haven't taken criminal procedure yet.


I'm a chauffeur and it was a 2008 Cadillac DTS; it's so smooth.


----------



## Buzzman

fredridge said:


> Buzz.... I just installed the unit to my current setup which is passive.... I ran the extra RCA's, but right now they don't actually go to anything.... the RCA's that are going into my amps are currently hooked to High and subwoofer...... sub is no problem...... but the adjustment for the "high" output I could only get down to 350hz.... maybe I was doing something wrong, but lowest it would go. I think to get a pass through I needed to hook it up to front low
> 
> once I get my other amp I will be going 4 way active with it...but at this point I only spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how to adjust..... I will have several days to read the manual to get better acquainted with it


Fred, you need to move the rca's from the "High" output to the "Low" output jacks. Then, set the DRZ to operate in "Multi-Mode." Next, using the Xover settings for the "Low" setting, set the Low Pass to "Through" and the High Pass to 63 or 80 Hz. This will send a signal from 63 Hz or 80 Hz, without limitation on the top end, to the amp driving your comps, and the passive xover will then handle everything from there. Only the Low and Sub outputs allow you to set High Pass that low. You will, of course want to play with xover slopes, but your passive most likely is a 12db slope, so I would use a similar 12 db slope for the "Low" setting, and then probably a 18db slope for the Subwoofer output. That should cure your ills.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> I need a Lawyer.


Michael, unfortunately, you will need to fight it out in court up there, and you will want a "local" lawyer. By the time you factor in the cost of hiring a lawyer, traveling there on the day of the hearing, and the risk of losing, you might be better off paying the fine and taking traffic school. Speeding tickets are beatable, but . . . . You get my drift. Good luck, man.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Michael, unfortunately, you will need to fight it out in court up there, and you will want a "local" lawyer. By the time you factor in the cost of hiring a lawyer, traveling there on the day of the hearing, and the risk of losing, you might be better off paying the fine and taking traffic school. Speeding tickets are beatable, but . . . . You get my drift. Good luck, man.


You can't go to traffic school over 80 mph; it's going to cost me no matter what. I have to see if I can work out some kind of deal.


----------



## donpisto

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm a chauffeur and it was a 2008 Cadillac DTS; it's so smooth.


If the judge owns a Cadillac, maybe you have a chance. On a more serious note, I know of people who got their fine reduced, some even completely removed by doing community services. I'm not sure how that would work in your case or even if you would have the time to do it. Hopefully when you get the cost of the ticket it's not outrageous. You can always try asking for doing traffic school, doesn't hurt and it would be better on you and your insurance. I think I need to slow down driving myself. I catch myself doing 90 - 100, but thats not because I don't notice it


----------



## cvjoint

I did 85 in a 50 zone before and I was able to do traffic school. 

I love how the car feels over 80 mph. That's where the fun starts. Honestly we shouldn't have speed limits. There is so much freedom to be lost. I would cruise at 120mph every drive from Palm Springs.

Well guys I might change my midbass drivers out after the loss. I might just try something with a bit of pro-audio flavor but it won't be ready by this sat.


----------



## circa40

Hey guys im planning on going IB for the meet. 

I hope I can actually get up from all the freaking studying this week to do it. Yay for spring break  Damn test and group project


----------



## michaelsil1

donpisto said:


> If the judge owns a Cadillac, maybe you have a chance. On a more serious note, I know of people who got their fine reduced, some even completely removed by doing community services. I'm not sure how that would work in your case or even if you would have the time to do it. Hopefully when you get the cost of the ticket it's not outrageous. You can always try asking for doing traffic school, doesn't hurt and it would be better on you and your insurance. I think I need to slow down driving myself. I catch myself doing 90 - 100, but thats not because I don't notice it


I make my living by driving; I need to find a way to pay and get it dismissed. I know I'm dreaming.

BTW
Monterey is so beautiful this time of year it's a pleasure to get paid for staying here a week.


----------



## dbiegel

cvjoint said:


> I did 85 in a 50 zone before and I was able to do traffic school.
> 
> I love how the car feels over 80 mph. That's where the fun starts. Honestly we shouldn't have speed limits. There is so much freedom to be lost. I would cruise at 120mph every drive from Palm Springs.


Definitely... Last year I got a ticket for "90+" out in the deserts coming back from Palm Springs. I was able to do traffic school no problem. The cop was nice, I was going significantly faster than that. (top down in a mr2 spyder in the middle of the desert at 110 mph and still being able to hear your music -- priceless) At the time he said if he wrote 95 or higher then I couldn't do traffic school because it would be 30 over the speed limit. I guess the rule varies from county to county.

When there's other cars around or potential visibility issues I don't drive that fast... But really, what's the point of giving a speeding ticket in the middle of the desert on a sunny day with no other cars around?


----------



## donpisto

I don't think I'll be able to make it to the meet. My family might have something planned for me so it's really iffy. I really won't know till the end of the week, but I have a feeling I'll be missing out


----------



## dual700

What time is it?
11 like usual?


----------



## cvjoint

10:30 am Michael and me warm up with a little conversation.
11:00 am first people start showing up.
11:30 am 90% participation


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> What time is it?
> 11 like usual?


According to my clock, it is 9:02 AM.

Beware of this meet. There is a curse that is spreading like wildfire through socal.


----------



## dual700

Is Bluto going to be so kind and gives out name tags again?


----------



## OgreDave

I'm confirmed .. will be there. Was gonna try n change my setup again but that isn't happening anytime soon.


----------



## slamtry

Newb here. Where is this meet?

Dan


----------



## OgreDave

Autobacs in Garden Grove. Basically Beach Blvd / Garden Grove Blvd, right off the 22 @ Beach, heading north, on the right side.


----------



## slamtry

and what time is it?



OgreDave said:


> Autobacs in Garden Grove. Basically Beach Blvd / Garden Grove Blvd, right off the 22 @ Beach, heading north, on the right side.


----------



## cvjoint

We might have a monstrous turnout this time!

I really want to meter my IDMaxes guys...so no talk of curses and crap anymore


----------



## sticky667

i'll try to make it out.. should be fun.


----------



## OgreDave

slamtry said:


> and what time is it?


You couldn't ask where and when in the same post?  j/k

10:30A-11A or so


----------



## BigRed

cv, you want me to bring my meter right?


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> cv, you want me to bring my meter right?


Yes sir! Odds are I'll never bring the IDs again at the meet


----------



## BigRed

and I guess I can bring your dvd's too


----------



## PureDynamics

cvjoint said:


> Yes sir! Odds are I'll never bring the IDs again at the meet


Changing? To what?


----------



## cvjoint

PureDynamics said:


> Changing? To what?


Well the AEspeakers 15IB is my first pick right now before the Tempest-X. I want to try first hand some oversized subs like 15s or 18s to dispel some myths and gain some experience. I'm counting on low end sensitivity to make up for the lost power from downsizing amps to save weight. I am modifying my Accord into an entry level sports car  

I won't sell the IdMax until I get at least equal worth out of the new setup (SPL and quality). Same goes for the 10 I blew the other week.


----------



## donpisto

Thought you were going to get the Aura NS18...changed your mind?


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> Thought you were going to get the Aura NS18...changed your mind?


Timbre-audio.com is not online anymore. Dylan gave me a good price when he was still in business. I can't buy one off Madi. $900 is unacceptable. I believe I can make a better install with 2 15s now, more output too and only $200 bucks. It will be 40lbs heavier though but less intrusive.


----------



## donpisto

$900 is quite pricey, how much was it on timbre-audio.com? I was thinking of doing 2 15" Brahmas at one point. The problem was getting the second Brahma. I had an MKII and a brand new MKI that was with a friend, but unfortunately I never had the chance to get the sub from him 

2 15's IB will be quite nice...and for $200, you can't go wrong with that at all.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> $900 is quite pricey, how much was it on timbre-audio.com? I was thinking of doing 2 15" Brahmas at one point. The problem was getting the second Brahma. I had an MKII and a brand new MKI that was with a friend, but unfortunately I never had the chance to get the sub from him
> 
> 2 15's IB will be quite nice...and for $200, you can't go wrong with that at all.


Oh ...how did you like the brahma? Any buzzing, motor noise etc?

I got quoted 690 plus shipping, about 100 more than I would be willing to pay, but I was serious about going for it right before Dylan stopped pming.


----------



## fredridge

well looks like I am not going to make this one afterall....my wife reminded me we have to be in Ventura by 1, so doesn't look like it will work for me.... well hopefully next one


----------



## slamtry

OgreDave said:


> You couldn't ask where and when in the same post?  j/k
> 
> 10:30A-11A or so


Yes, I take your point, but I think I might echo your response: I mean did you think I knew the time when I was asking for the site? 

Anyway, hope to see you there. I'm a newb with many questions:


----------



## OgreDave

Ah, but I answered your question completely, whereas you didn't truly ask the complete question


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Oh ...how did you like the brahma? Any buzzing, motor noise etc?
> 
> I got quoted 690 plus shipping, about 100 more than I would be willing to pay, but I was serious about going for it right before Dylan stopped pming.


I had it in about 1.6 cubes sealed and at the time I think I had 500w going to it. It sounded good but it needed more power, plus I would have liked to tried ported. I heard the sub in 2.5 cubes ported and off 1,000w and it sounded much better. The tinsel leads had been resoldered and they snapped so I sold the sub. As for any motor noise I never the issue with the MKII to I was using.


----------



## PureDynamics

cvjoint said:


> Well the AEspeakers 15IB is my first pick right now before the Tempest-X. I want to try first hand some oversized subs like 15s or 18s to dispel some myths and gain some experience. I'm counting on low end sensitivity to make up for the lost power from downsizing amps to save weight. I am modifying my Accord into an entry level sports car
> 
> I won't sell the IdMax until I get at least equal worth out of the new setup (SPL and quality). Same goes for the 10 I blew the other week.


Come talk to me at the show I will be there for a bit.


----------



## monkeyboy

Need to see when I can show up. The alternator went out in my truck this week. My new one should come in on Friday, and I will be slapping it in on Saturday.

Good thing about having a diesel that is used as an ambulance... 240 amp alternator that is making 120 at idle (700 RPM).


----------



## BigRed

it makes 0 when it goes out 

I have the same alternator  definately helps out.


----------



## michaelsil1

PureDynamics said:


> Come talk to me at the show I will be there for a bit.


We have Image Dynamics in the house?


----------



## cvjoint

PureDynamics said:


> Come talk to me at the show I will be there for a bit.


Will do. I enjoyed our talk last time.

You truck guys are a lucky bunch. The only way for us commoners to get that much idle amperage is with a dual alt setup or by increasing the idle. I put my money that mine isn't making the advertised 120a at idle.


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Will do. I enjoyed our talk last time.
> 
> You truck guys are a lucky bunch. The only way for us commoners to get that much idle amperage is with a dual alt setup or by increasing the idle. I put my money that mine isn't making the advertised 120a at idle.


Mine was benched at 100 or 107A @ idle, I'm close to 120, but far from 140 

This meet seems like its going to be a good turnout, I hope I can make it.


----------



## cvjoint

donpisto said:


> Mine was benched at 100 or 107A @ idle, I'm close to 120, but far from 140
> 
> This meet seems like its going to be a good turnout, I hope I can make it.


What's idle?


----------



## PureDynamics

michaelsil1 said:


> We have Image Dynamics in the house?


Yes will be around. For how long I don't know, so come say hi and introduce yourself. I'm bad with names as well.. lol.


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> What's idle?


I believe 750 or 800. I don't quite remember. I'll see if I have the spec sheet tomorrow.

It seems I'll be able to make it to the meet but won't be able to stay long. I also won't have anything nice going on....actually a worse setup than last time since I'm running stock speakers which some are partially blown.


----------



## dual700

PureDynamics said:


> Yes will be around. For how long I don't know, so come say hi and introduce yourself. I'm bad with names as well.. lol.


What's my name, B1tch??    
RX-7 All souped up for me to take a ride ?


----------



## low

PureDynamics said:


> Yes will be around. For how long I don't know, so come say hi and introduce yourself. I'm bad with names as well.. lol.


this is the sole reason why im coming to this meet. oh and to beat dual700


----------



## drake78

> *low vs. dual700*


Ohhhhh yeahzz, I wanna see this go down.


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> What's my name, B1tch??
> RX-7 All souped up for me to take a ride ?


I think you will have your hands full with the kids.. Maybe next time.. Its ok..


----------



## ATF Kuk

I bet my Creative Zen with my Creative headphones will sound better than Dual700's and low's car.


----------



## fredridge

dang, I am going to miss all the fun.... well hopefully next time I can make the battle royale


----------



## andthelam

What time is the meet again?


----------



## low

ATF Kuk said:


> I bet my Creative Zen with my Creative headphones will sound better than Dual700's and low's car.


that may be so, but my system has the ability to morph sq. it will tune itself to match the sq of your zen player once its within vicinity.


----------



## cvjoint

Should I bring a deflex pad to protect myself from these guys? 

Meet is at 10:30am.


----------



## schuey_1

Low Vs dual UFC asian edition bwahahahaha 

Anyway just be ready i will be going to yea baby i'm back in the meet its been like 2 years now


----------



## OgreDave

Albert, you going? A lotta Team Lotus showing up ...


----------



## dual700

OgreDave said:


> Albert, you going? A lotta Team Lotus showing up ...


One more team Lotus coming: Brad Gatusso.


----------



## kevin k.

I can't recall the last time Eng, Low, and RJ were all at the same get-together...

Apparently, *The End* is near.


----------



## schuey_1

dual700 said:


> One more team Lotus coming: Brad Gatusso.


----------



## dual700

schuey_1 said:


>


I kicked out that N00b with crappy amps in that blue bimmer, remember?  
Brad actually joined last year, helped him a bit with his fiberglass door panels..


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> I kicked out that N00b with crappy amps in that blue bimmer, remember?
> Brad actually joined last year, helped him a bit with his fiberglass door panels..


too bad for you. i already know you are missing his fearsome amps


----------



## schuey_1

Anybody wants a Focal disc # 6 brand new i have 2 $45 each


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> I kicked out that N00b with crappy amps in that blue bimmer, remember?
> Brad actually joined last year, helped him a bit with his fiberglass door panels..


Did he hit your hand for touching them? NO its not dry yet!


----------



## James Bang

My ears are itching. Seas lotus usually knows how to scratch them well.


----------



## fredridge

well, as of now I am officially completely active.... only problem is several problems.

I will not be there tomorrow
I need to learn the drz
I need help tuning
and biggest problem is I think I have a blown midrange


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I'll see everyone tomorrow. I will be in the Silver Camry.


----------



## drake78

This is going to be an excellent meet. All you SoCal folks should head on down.


----------



## michaelsil1

drake78 said:


> This is going to be an excellent meet. All you SoCal folks should head on down.


I'll be there.


----------



## donpisto

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I'll see everyone tomorrow. I will be in the Silver Camry.


I'll be sure to bring the optical cable for you. In fact, I'm getting it right now and putting it next to my keys.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

donpisto said:


> I'll be sure to bring the optical cable for you. In fact, I'm getting it right now and putting it next to my keys.


Thanks Levon. I am leaving right now. Gotta stop at Harbor Freight.


----------



## OgreDave

James Bang - we missed you at the meet. 

It was nice to meet everyone today .. time to nap.


----------



## cvjoint

Now that was a huge meet! If I'm not mistaken there was at least 2 dozen people that showed up today. Plenty of amazing setups and hot rods. Gotta give the nod to Team Lotus for showing up, you guys need to come more often. There are plenty rides that I missed, there was simply not enough time to give a proper listen to every setup that was up and running. While about half of the regulars missed the meet almost doubled in size this time, some veterans returned, all good times. 

Gotta thank everyone for the good criticism of my setup and Jim for helping to meter my IdMaxes. I still can't believe I got 135db at 20hz from those guys! Now that's a part of the setup that will be hard to let go of.


----------



## circa40

oh shoot, was that today???
Damn, I totally missed it


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm also sorry I didn't get to hear more cars, awesome turnout.


----------



## kevin k.

Sure wanted to join you guys today and I missed being there.  

Hope you all had a great time.


----------



## michaelsil1

kevin k. said:


> Sure wanted to join you guys today and I missed being there.
> 
> Hope you all had a great time.


We missed having you there.


----------



## fredridge

man, sounds like this one was the biggest yet... I am sorry I missed it and I could have really used the help tuning


----------



## kevin k.

michaelsil1 said:


> We missed having you there.


Thanks, Michael...


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> James Bang - we missed you at the meet.
> 
> It was nice to meet everyone today .. time to nap.


 

I really wanted to be there. I had something to do, and I knew if I went there, I would've stayed until after 5pm again.

I'm sure you guys had fun today. These Socal meets are always very enjoyable. Rain or shine.


----------



## dual700

kevin k. said:


> Sure wanted to join you guys today and I missed being there.
> 
> Hope you all had a great time.


I am so dissapointed for the Best Pound per Pound heavyweight mma star for not coming..  
Low tapped out when I got out my car..


----------



## fit_tuner

yea.... somethin came up last minute and i was unable to attend =T
glad all of you guys had fun!


----------



## chongl

Any pics?


----------



## donpisto

Great meet. I really enjoyed it and it was a HUGE turnout. I didn't get to stay too long, but the 2 hours I was there for was worth it. Got to listen to Jimmy's gf's car again and I wish I could drive home in it....sounds very nice and since then my crappy stock speakers sound worse. Guess that's more motivation to get my mids in. I didn't sit in anyone else's vehicle, but saw several nice setups and a bunch of new people. I truly wish I had more time so I could audition more vehicles.


----------



## drake78

WHOA! this was such a pleasurable meet to attend to. The guys there were amazingly knowledgeable. The insights and actual experience was extremely worth while. Many thanks to all. Who let me audition there audio systems.


----------



## michaelsil1

I wish team Lotus had stayed a little longer I really wanted to hear their cars.


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> I wish team Lotus had stayed a little longer I really wanted to hear their cars.


You did hear mine?


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> You did hear mine?


 .


----------



## drake78

I was seriously ready to walk away from from car audio prior to the meet.  The car audio drug then peaked a very intoxicating potent high. After the meet you guys had me brain storming like mad man with OCD till 2 am.  I decided to stay in the hobby with consistent and disciplined moderation.


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> I still can't believe I got 135db at 20hz from those guys! Now that's a part of the setup that will be hard to let go of.


Wow, you serious? That's pretty damn loud. Is 20 Hz your peak though? It's an extremely low peak if so.


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> You did hear mine?



No, I'm waiting for the fiberglass doors..


----------



## michaelsil1

After the meet I fattened the cat and trimmed the claws a little.


----------



## BigRed

no, cv's peak was 138.9 at 41hz


----------



## kevin k.

dual700 said:


> I am so dissapointed for the Best Pound per Pound heavyweight mma star for not coming..
> Low tapped out when I got out my car..


Missed seeing you, Senor Eng...  

You too, Low!


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> no, cv's peak was 138.9 at 41hz


Oh man I thought I was closer to 140? I though you said 139.3db and then after the eq boost 139.5db? It never occurred to me to step on the gas a bit to give it higher amperage. I was too lazy to go back there and put the gains up. Bah what do you care, the DDs probably hit in the 160s.  

To me the 20hz reading was the most important. I tune flat for the sub anyways, peaks are for kids.  

Hey guys let's do a little name introducing. I know none of you want to call the wrong names here. I have trouble remembering who goes with what this time around, the turnout was overwhelming. How about name, ride, at least one thing outstanding about your setup.

George
Blue Honda Accord
Seas magnesium cones and IDMax IB


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Hey guys let's do a little name introducing. I know none of you want to call the wrong names here. I have trouble remembering who goes with what this time around, the turnout was overwhelming. How about name, ride, at least one thing outstanding about your setup.
> 
> George
> Blue Honda Accord
> Seas magnesium cones and IDMax IB


My name is Jose Jimenez.  

The Flux Capacitor is the most outstanding feature and I had the car with all the Bird Turds.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> My name is Jose Jimenez.
> 
> The Flux Capacitor is the most outstanding feature and I had the car with all the Bird Turds.


Well...now that you mention the turds


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Well...now that you mention the turds


Yep!


----------



## schuey_1

No pix ?


----------



## donpisto

cvjoint said:


> Oh man I thought I was closer to 140? I though you said 139.3db and then after the eq boost 139.5db? It never occurred to me to step on the gas a bit to give it higher amperage. I was too lazy to go back there and put the gains up. Bah what do you care, the DDs probably hit in the 160s.
> 
> To me the 20hz reading was the most important. I tune flat for the sub anyways, peaks are for kids.


Ah, gotcha...I wish I saw what I did at 20 Hz with the 18 in 5 cubes sealed and 3k. I only tested it with music because I'm afraid of test tones...I damaged two subs because I couldn't control my limit 

I did a 137.x @ 32 Hz on music, doubt it was my peak, but i think I peaked at around 34 - 36. Can't wait to see what I do once I get the setup finished. I like getting loud on lower notes for some reason...

Your 20 Hz score is impressive, wish I was there to feel it


----------



## OgreDave

Ah, forgot about Kev K too .. never met him yet. 

I'm Dave, I drive that tiny white Honda that was hiding behind the big silver truck. 

Mines the one w/lcys, nextels, diyma, and powered by socks.


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> James Bang - we missed you at the meet.
> 
> It was nice to meet everyone today .. time to nap.


I really don't like the fact that I missed this meet. I really wanted to meet and hear Team Lotus, but I had an install to do with a deadline. 



circa40 said:


> oh shoot, was that today???
> Damn, I totally missed it


I have to thank you again for those Illusion Luccent IM 6s. I just finished installing them in a friend's car, and I am amazed. 

I wasn't at the meet, but I was still in the world of DIYMA.


dual700 said:


> You did hear mine?


No, I wasn't there   
I believe we live very close to each other (SGV), maybe I can drop by sometime and take a listen. Mobile SQ meet?  



cvjoint said:


> Hey guys let's do a little name introducing. I know none of you want to call the wrong names here. I have trouble remembering who goes with what this time around, the turnout was overwhelming. How about name, ride, at least one thing outstanding about your setup.
> 
> George
> Blue Honda Accord
> Seas magnesium cones and IDMax IB


Name:James Bang
Car: Black 96' Camry w/ Image Dynamics banner on windshield... that wasn't there.
Two empty 12" holes in the trunk with a half broken w200.


----------



## dual700

James, I think you've listened to my old white max?
Where in SGV are you?
I moved to Rowland Heights..


----------



## BigRed

Name: Jim Becker
Car: Little Red Truck with little speakers


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> James, I think you've listened to my old white max?
> Where in SGV are you?
> I moved to Rowland Heights..


I don't believe I've listened to any Team Lotus' vehicles before. Does Mobile SQ have a physical location? I'd like to check it out if so.


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> I don't believe I've listened to any Team Lotus' vehicles before. Does Mobile SQ have a physical location? I'd like to check it out if so.


Nope


----------



## michaelsil1

OgreDave said:


> Ah, forgot about Kev K too .. never met him yet.


We really missed having the Mad Scientist, Kevin will find the weakness in your system he will rub his hands and smile once he finds it. He also has a Bad Ass System.  




cvjoint said:


> Hey guys let's do a little name introducing. I know none of you want to call the wrong names here. I have trouble remembering who goes with what this time around, the turnout was overwhelming. How about name, ride, at least one thing outstanding about your setup.




I'm Michael,

I had the blue 1998 Toyota Avalon. I think the most outstanding thing about my system is the lack of distortion, that's what I've worked on the most.


----------



## donpisto

Name: Levon
Car: Green 2001 Honda Accord with the SNES


----------



## monkeyboy

It was fun, got to listen to a few cars I hadn't heard before. Also got to get some pointers on my front stage.

Jim Williams.
Little Tiny F350
SoundStream Class A amps and Image Dynamics Horns.
Still in progress.


----------



## hibuhibu

Ed Cha

Gray Mazda CX-7.
Premier 770PRS Component.


----------



## Rochambeau

Damn sorry I had to miss this one. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next one though.


----------



## OgreDave

Ed/hibu's the one w/the badass autostart

"it's started already"

huh? (looking at keys in his hand)

"it's started"

oh!


----------



## cvjoint

Mine's got remote start too. After hearing numerous horror stories of remote start enabled stick shift cars I decided to uninstall that option on my Accord.

I hope you can come next time Ed. I need to hear your car again, especially with the much touted Prs setup.


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> Name: Jim Becker
> Car: Little Red Truck with little speakers


That's a cute one that one.



michaelsil1 said:


> I'm Michael,
> 
> I had the blue 1998 Toyota Avalon. I think the most outstanding thing about my system is the lack of distortion, that's what I've worked on the most.


Now that you mention it...yes ...yes I do remember you Michael. Neah...JK. You got us all at the bird poop.


----------



## dbiegel

Danny
Silver 08 Accord
Stealth Setup with stock head unit, stock locations, and H650

Tons of bird poop on mine as well. I like to think of it as sound deadener, applied on the outside


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> I am so dissapointed for the Best Pound per Pound heavyweight mma star for not coming..
> Low tapped out when I got out my car..


tapping out? no i was actually tapping onto some plastic piece in your car while listening. i had to compensate for your snares


----------



## kevin k.

Kevin K.

2002 Black Honda Accord Sedan

Midranges you've probably never seen before that could double as boat anchors... 

Absent


----------



## BigRed

kevin, called you about an hour ago. hit me up sometime


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> kevin, called you about an hour ago. hit me up sometime


Jim, what happened to the post RR BMW audition. We were all eager to jump in and then you didn't show up.


----------



## kevin k.

OgreDave said:


> Ah, forgot about Kev K too .. never met him yet.
> 
> Mines the one w/lcys, nextels, diyma, and powered by socks.


I've tried regular socks before but after much time spent listening and comparing, I find that I prefer the warmer and more romantic sound of *tube* socks...


----------



## 2f150

Jason
Silver F150
Kenwood
Audison
Dynaudio
XD 9mm, oops wrong forum 

Hey George, thanks for the pointers on the TA! Bjork almost bjroke my dyn midbass That track went way too low. I opened up my panel and saw that little thing spit out a 45Hz yelp! I'll make sure they are high passed next time I listen to your disks.
Albert, thanks for the pointers on the EQ!
Thanks to all who listened to mine and gave me critical FB. I may add my subs for the next meet, and mess with my TA for a single seat show.
That was fun, too bad I had to leave early for a wedding, I'd rather be working on my system 
Nice to finally put some faces to the screen names.


----------



## low

kevin k. is the man!


----------



## hibuhibu

OgreDave said:


> Ed/hibu's the one w/the badass autostart
> 
> "it's started already"
> 
> huh? (looking at keys in his hand)
> 
> "it's started"
> 
> oh!


Haha.
Thanks alot for the comment.
For real though, your FiT was one of the cars I liked the most that day. 
It had a very very high level of details(which is something my system lacks)
It made me want to go back to QSD Tweeters.
With the Prs Tweeters, I sometimes do miss the upper extension detail of the QSD.


----------



## BigRed

Cv, I did come back. I drank my starbucks in the parking lot and let dual700 and another guy listen to it. after about 25 minutes, I left cause I had to. No biggy, I was just wanted some feedback 

That was a great turnout. Hope the next one is even bigger. Can you say summer jam??


----------



## veloze

monkeyboy said:


> It was fun, got to listen to a few cars I hadn't heard before. Also got to get some pointers on my front stage.
> 
> Jim Williams.
> Little Tiny F350
> SoundStream Class A amps and Image Dynamics Horns.
> Still in progress.


GREAT MEET! I really enjoyed seeing so many regulars, like Albert and specially Senor Eng...it's been a while. Eng kudos to the BOSS for letting you come. LOL

Hey Jim, thanks for the jump. My son killed my battery watching a movie, and I specifically told him to start the truck every 5 minutes. Man, this generation don't listen worth a damn.

Carlos, I appreciated for the competition CD's you burned for me. They are AWESOME!

I hope to see a lot of all you SoCal peeps at Marv's BBQ  

Jose Lainez
Blue Tacoma
Alpine W205/Blackbird II
Hertz HSK 165
Hifonics Amps


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

donpisto said:


> Great meet. I really enjoyed it and it was a HUGE turnout. I didn't get to stay too long, but the 2 hours I was there for was worth it. Got to listen to Jimmy's gf's car again and I wish I could drive home in it....sounds very nice and since then my crappy stock speakers sound worse. Guess that's more motivation to get my mids in. I didn't sit in anyone else's vehicle, but saw several nice setups and a bunch of new people. I truly wish I had more time so I could audition more vehicles.


HAHA thanks for the compliments Levon. NOW GET YOUR MIDS IN! You and Carlos were the only ones that heard it. Noone else wants too  . They fear the passives or my Girlfriend!

Jimmy in my Girlfriend's Silver Camry
HU = Premier 590ib 
Crystal SSCS6 Components running passive with no time alingment  
Two 12 inch RLP's tuned to 34hz (Wouldn't even know they were there)
JBL BP amps


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> GREAT MEET! I really enjoyed seeing so many regulars, like Albert and specially Senor Eng...it's been a while. Eng kudos to the BOSS for letting you come. LOL
> 
> Hey Jim, thanks for the jump. My son killed my battery watching a movie, and I specifically told him to start the truck every 5 minutes. Man, this generation don't listen worth a damn.
> 
> Carlos, I appreciated for the competition CD's you burned for me. They are AWESOME!
> 
> I hope to see a lot of all you SoCal peeps at Marv's BBQ
> 
> Jose Lainez
> Blue Tacoma
> Alpine W205/Blackbird II
> Hertz HSK 165
> Hifonics Amps


Señor Jose, it was very nice meeting you again, sir.. 
H701 FTW!!


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Jim, what happened to the post RR BMW audition. We were all eager to jump in and then you didn't show up.


He did show up, but he didn't want to interrupt our lunch so he left.


----------



## michaelsil1

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> HAHA thanks for the compliments Levon. NOW GET YOUR MIDS IN! You and Carlos were the only ones that heard it. Noone else wants too  . They fear the passives or my Girlfriend!
> 
> Jimmy in my Girlfriend's Silver Camry
> HU = Premier 590ib
> Crystal SSCS6 Components running passive with no time alingment
> Two 12 inch RLP's tuned to 34hz (Wouldn't even know they were there)
> JBL BP amps


I heard it as I walked by and so did others from a distance we liked it the sound carried very well and we commented on how good it sounded.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard it as I walked by and so did others from a distance we liked it the sound carried very well and we commented on how good it sounded.


Mike next time you guys can get some seat time  .


----------



## simplicityinsound

any pics?


----------



## doitor

simplicityinsound said:


> any pics?


x2.

Jorge.


----------



## michaelsil1

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Mike next time you guys can get some seat time  .


Cool! 

There just wasn't enough time to hear everyone’s system.


----------



## michaelsil1

simplicityinsound said:


> any pics?






doitor said:


> x2.
> 
> Jorge.



View attachment 4894


----------



## doitor

michaelsil1 said:


> View attachment 4894


Why the big pictures? 

Jorge.


----------



## michaelsil1

doitor said:


> Why the big pictures?
> 
> Jorge.


We were talking about Bird Turds so I posted a giant one.  

My Bad.


----------



## drake78

name: Duy
car: bug eyed silver subaru wrx


----------



## silverdiesel2574

Eddie
White Scion XB


----------



## dual700

Eng
2002 Blue Metallic Nissan Maxima SE.


----------



## schuey_1

Rj 
2005 kalessa


----------



## BlueSQ

Name: Brad 
Car: 02' Blue Eclipse

This was my first meet, usually I'm over in ECA, but this was really badass. Thanks to everyone for letting me listen to your systems, and a big thanks to Buzz for helping me with some tuning. I met some damn cool people here, definetly worth slapping the door back together in a hurry. I got way more ideas than I know what to do with now. I'd say I liked that Dyn Audio setup but the SEAS gods might smite me down :-D


----------



## Buzzman

Fiction said:


> Name: Brad
> Car: 02' Blue Eclipse
> 
> This was my first meet, usually I'm over in ECA, but this was really badass. Thanks to everyone for letting me listen to your systems, and a big thanks to Buzz for helping me with some tuning. I met some damn cool people here, definetly worth slapping the door back together in a hurry. I got way more ideas than I know what to do with now. I'd say I liked that Dyn Audio setup but the SEAS gods might smite me down :-D


Brad, it was great having you, and I am glad I was able to help you with the tuning of your car. It's a never ending process, though..  Hope to see you at the next meet, where I will be unveiling my new ride.  You might want to hold off on making any new equipment purchases till then.


----------



## cvjoint

This isn't the time when you bring out the Jls out is it now buzz?


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> This isn't the time when you bring out the Jls out is it now buzz?


Hey George, shhhh! That was supposed to be our secret.  Hmmm. Now, I might have to think twice about that.


----------



## dual700

Fiction said:


> Name: Brad
> Car: 02' Blue Eclipse
> 
> This was my first meet, usually I'm over in ECA, but this was really badass. Thanks to everyone for letting me listen to your systems, and a big thanks to Buzz for helping me with some tuning. I met some damn cool people here, definetly worth slapping the door back together in a hurry. I got way more ideas than I know what to do with now. I'd say I liked that Dyn Audio setup but the SEAS gods might smite me down :-D


Once you are in the Team Lotus, you are in for life!


----------



## BigRed

You Seas guys crack me up.

Fiction, seriously, this site has much more going on. I used to go to eca, but there isn't much to look at most of the time. I started there until I found this site. Good having you hear. I enjoyed your setup too


----------



## michaelsil1

I thought the Blue Eclipse had Lotus. 




Buzzman,

In case you're interested I smoothed out the Mid Range and cut @ 6.5 kHz as you suggested it helped the vocals.


----------



## James Bang

Today's Birthdays
View Birthdays 
GRod (53), breezyjr (37), *donpisto (24)*

Happy bday


----------



## drake78

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought the Blue Eclipse had Lotus.


 your right


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Today's Birthdays
> View Birthdays
> GRod (53), breezyjr (37), *donpisto (24)*
> 
> Happy bday


James, 

you didn't wish me a happy birthday on the 7th *Boo Hoo*.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> you didn't wish me a happy birthday on the 7th *Boo Hoo*.


Sorry Michael. * Happy belated birthday!* I've been busy, and haven't really signed on as much. I just happened to stumble across the bday announcement on the bottom and noticed Levon's sn. 

The next time I drink one, it'll be to the both of you. Cheers.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Sorry Michael. * Happy belated birthday!* I've been busy, and haven't really signed on as much. I just happened to stumble across the bday announcement on the bottom and noticed Levon's sn.
> 
> The next time I drink one, it'll be to the both of you. Cheers.


.


----------



## drake78

BigRed said:


> You Seas guys crack me up.
> 
> Fiction, seriously, this site has much more going on. I used to go to eca, but there isn't much to look at most of the time. I started there until I found this site. Good having you hear. I enjoyed your setup too


Just like the hat cult. If you try to leave. You will get sniped down.


----------



## kevin k.

drake78 said:


> Just like the hat cult. If you try to leave. You will get sniped down.


Are those Salk Veracity speakers pictured as your avatar...?


----------



## donpisto

Thanks James....Michael, didn't know your birthday was on the 7th...happy belated birthday to you..hope it was a good one


----------



## BigRed

No, those are HAT home audio speakers that he loves  lol j/k


----------



## drake78

kevin k. said:


> Are those Salk Veracity speakers pictured as your avatar...?


yes sir, good eye!


----------



## OgreDave

Happy Bday guys.


----------



## BlueSQ

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought the Blue Eclipse had Lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzman,
> 
> In case you're interested I smoothed out the Mid Range and cut @ 6.5 kHz as you suggested it helped the vocals.



I do, but I'm also partial to those Dyns after hearing that mustang setup. Love my lotus set though, they sing very very well


----------



## michaelsil1

So when is the next meet?


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> So when is the next meet?


Don't know but I'm bringing a lot of fresh gear to the next one. Both my 10s and my 8s will be swapped to try something new. In other words no Seas drivers period for the next meet. Expect double the output compared the the days when the 10s were working and quadruple the output compared to the last meet when the 8s were doing midbass duty.


----------



## dual700

cvjoint said:


> Don't know but I'm bringing a lot of fresh gear to the next one. Both my 10s and my 8s will be swapped to try something new. In other words no Seas drivers period for the next meet. Expect double the output compared the the days when the 10s were working and quadruple the output compared to the last meet when the 8s were doing midbass duty.


Did you send it to Madisound?
Do I smell Vifa 10"s?


----------



## drake78

Fiction said:


> I do, but I'm also partial to those Dyns after hearing that mustang setup. Love my lotus set though, they sing very very well


If you want to sell you lotus drivers and passives. LMK  ygpm



michaelsil1 said:


> So when is the next meet?


Dang, your ready for another meet?  j/k Meets are time very well spent.  



cvjoint said:


> Don't know but I'm bringing a lot of fresh gear to the next one. Both my 10s and my 8s will be swapped to try something new. In other words no Seas drivers period for the next meet. Expect double the output compared the the days when the 10s were working and quadruple the output compared to the last meet when the 8s were doing midbass duty.


 got SQL?  



dual700 said:


> Did you send it to Madisound?
> Do I smell Vifa 10"s?


 I envy your pin point imaging and feng shui.  Oh well I have it at home.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Don't know but I'm bringing a lot of fresh gear to the next one. Both my 10s and my 8s will be swapped to try something new. In other words no Seas drivers period for the next meet. Expect double the output compared the the days when the 10s were working and quadruple the output compared to the last meet when the 8s were doing midbass duty.


OMG! 

Should be breathtaking!


----------



## michaelsil1

drake78 said:


> Dang, your ready for another meet?  j/k Meets are time very well spent.


Saturday is my day off and I can't think of a better way to spend it listening to music with fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## cvjoint

dual700 said:


> Did you send it to Madisound?
> Do I smell Vifa 10"s?


Yes I did. The Vifas just got delivered. Hopefully you won't smell them, that's how the Seas behaved before they went out.  

The Mids should be breathtaking. Let's just say if the Seas W22s are the low distortion industry leader on 150hz to 1000hz turf up to 100db, these ones are the leader 100db and up!


----------



## BlueSQ

Buzzman said:


> Brad, it was great having you, and I am glad I was able to help you with the tuning of your car. It's a never ending process, though..  Hope to see you at the next meet, where I will be unveiling my new ride.  You might want to hold off on making any new equipment purchases till then.


Thanks man. I'll be there. No equipment purchaces for a while...full time school makes it tough to save for anything, especially a new set of Zapcos. CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE WITH YOUR NEW RIDE!! 



BigRed said:


> You Seas guys crack me up.
> 
> Fiction, seriously, this site has much more going on. I used to go to eca, but there isn't much to look at most of the time. I started there until I found this site. Good having you hear. I enjoyed your setup too


Ya it was good meeting you too, can't wait to hear the truck! Looks like i dont have a choice anyway, word is ECA is down.



drake78 said:


> If you want to sell you lotus drivers and passives. LMK  ygpm
> 
> 
> Lol! Nah any drivers that can handle my abuse for over a year and counting are keepers in my book. I had 2 sets of Focal k2p's die on me in half the time. Could just be my bad luck though, they sounded great while they were installed.


----------



## BlueSQ

Buzzman said:


> Brad, it was great having you, and I am glad I was able to help you with the tuning of your car. It's a never ending process, though..  Hope to see you at the next meet, where I will be unveiling my new ride.  You might want to hold off on making any new equipment purchases till then.


Thanks man. I'll be there. No equipment purchaces for a while...full time school makes it tough to save for anything, especially a new set of Zapcos. CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE WITH YOUR NEW RIDE!! 



BigRed said:


> You Seas guys crack me up.
> 
> Fiction, seriously, this site has much more going on. I used to go to eca, but there isn't much to look at most of the time. I started there until I found this site. Good having you hear. I enjoyed your setup too


Ya it was good meeting you too, can't wait to hear the truck! Looks like i dont have a choice anyway, word is ECA is down.



drake78 said:


> If you want to sell you lotus drivers and passives. LMK  ygpm



Lol! Nah any drivers that can handle my abuse for over a year and counting are keepers in my book. I had 2 sets of Focal k2p's die on me in half the time. Could just be my bad luck though, they sounded great while they were installed.


----------



## dual700

cvjoint said:


> Yes I did. The Vifas just got delivered. Hopefully you won't smell them, that's how the Seas behaved before they went out.
> 
> The Mids should be breathtaking. Let's just say if the Seas W22s are the low distortion industry leader on 150hz to 1000hz turf up to 100db, these ones are the leader 100db and up!


Pics pics!!


----------



## dual700

Fiction said:


> Thanks man. I'll be there. No equipment purchaces for a while...full time school makes it tough to save for anything, especially a new set of Zapcos. CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE WITH YOUR NEW RIDE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it was good meeting you too, can't wait to hear the truck! Looks like i dont have a choice anyway, word is ECA is down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Nah any drivers that can handle my abuse for over a year and counting are keepers in my book. I had 2 sets of Focal k2p's die on me in half the time. Could just be my bad luck though, they sounded great while they were installed.


All you need is Lotus 8"s in the doors!   
YOU CAN DOOOO ITTT!!!


----------



## Buzzman

dual700 said:


> All you need is Lotus 8"s in the doors!


Which ones would you be suggesting?


----------



## Buzzman

Fiction said:


> Thanks man. I'll be there. No equipment purchaces for a while...full time school makes it tough to save for anything, especially a new set of Zapcos. CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE WITH YOUR NEW RIDE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember those student days. Just look forward to the future. But, if I do any convincing with my new ride, you won't be buying Zapcos.
Click to expand...


----------



## dual700

Buzzman said:


> Which ones would you be suggesting?


The RW220  
http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27_30_23_35&products_id=172

So, when can we listen this "secret new ride"?


----------



## drake78

dual700 said:


> The RW220
> http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27_30_23_35&products_id=172
> 
> So, when can we listen this "secret new ride"?


ygpm


----------



## Buzzman

dual700 said:


> The RW220
> http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27_30_23_35&products_id=172
> 
> So, when can we listen this "secret new ride"?


Nice woofer. But, does it have a high enough Q to operate in doors IB? The specs show enclosure requirements.

I will be unveiling my ride at the next meet.


----------



## dual700

Buzzman said:


> Nice woofer. But, does it have a high enough Q to operate in doors IB? The specs show enclosure requirements.
> 
> I will be unveiling my ride at the next meet.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18795&highlight=RW220

Shall we do next meet in 2 weeks, guys?


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18795&highlight=RW220
> 
> Shall we do next meet in 2 weeks, guys?


Sounds good, but let’s give cvjoint and Buzzman time to finish.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Sounds good, but let’s give cvjoint and Buzzman time to finish.


Michael, thanks for being so kind! Plus, the good things in life are worth waiting for, right?


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> Sounds good, but let’s give cvjoint and Buzzman time to finish.


I was kidding! My Boss will ground me.


----------



## fredridge

just promise to take her for a nice trip up the coast in June.... is working for me 




dual700 said:


> I was kidding! My Boss will ground me.


----------



## James Bang

did I hear... "next meet". 

when?!


Also, why such a huge turnout with NO CAMERA. You guys sure do know how to tease.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Michael, thanks for being so kind! Plus, the good things in life are worth waiting for, right?


Right.


----------



## 2f150

Hey did you guys quit car audio?
What's going on with the next meet?
I just bought a new pentax.


----------



## Rochambeau

Meet? Did someone say meet?

Only Saturday that does not work for me is 5/3. Not that I should have an ounce of say in the matter as I have only been to one meet.


----------



## michaelsil1

Rochambeau said:


> Meet? Did someone say meet?
> 
> Only Saturday that does not work for me is 5/3. Not that I should have an ounce of say in the matter as I have only been to one meet.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36956


----------



## Rochambeau

michaelsil1 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36956


Woo Hoo! Thanks!


----------



## BlueSQ

dual700 said:


> The RW220
> http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27_30_23_35&products_id=172
> 
> So, when can we listen this "secret new ride"?



I wasnt aware of these!! By chance does anyone have a 2way setup w/ those, the 4" mids and rt27f's that u know?


----------



## michaelsil1

Fiction said:


> I wasnt aware of these!! By chance does anyone have a 2way setup w/ those, the 4" mids and rt27f's that u know?


Why is the MSRP $349.00 and they’re asking price $418.00?


----------

